# Possible 2010 Ibbys



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 30, 2009)

????METAL?MANIACS: ?Ibanez ???7??RGD??????

Very interesting.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 30, 2009)

Those top two RGDs look like Petrucci is going back to Ibanez. They've stolen the JP's contours.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 30, 2009)

That's what I was thinking, the whole JP vibe. It even mentions it's likeness to the JPs in the article.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn those look pretty damn sexy 

I agree on the JP contour/likeness. Thats not a bad thing at all in my opinion


----------



## drmosh (Nov 30, 2009)

if only that 7 didn't have those ugly tiny dot inlays! 

And yeah, they look REALLY like the JPs


----------



## adaman (Nov 30, 2009)

If that RGD7 is available in the U.S. I will buy it.... looks amazing.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 30, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> Those top two RGDs look like Petrucci is going back to Ibanez. They've stolen the JP's contours.





As well as the swtiching system...very nice!


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 30, 2009)

EZ7!!!!???? 3 WAY SWITCH!!!??? NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There better be RGA7s....


----------



## silentrage (Nov 30, 2009)

Can someone please take those tasty pics and upload them on photobucket or imageshack or something?
I'm behind china's great fuckin fire fucking wall.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 30, 2009)

Bring the FR in more finishes please, like that Natural finish that I've only seen in Japan.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 30, 2009)

drmosh said:


> if only that 7 didn't have those *ugly tiny dot* inlays!
> 
> And yeah, they look REALLY like the JPs



Better than Large dot or Sharkfin I reckon.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Nov 30, 2009)

that 2127 looks fecking awesome. i will own one and will put on a lo pro 7 hahah


----------



## Elysian (Nov 30, 2009)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> that 2127 looks fecking awesome. i will own one and will put on a lo pro 7 hahah



Why? Looks like it has an Edge Zero, which is a rather nice trem...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 30, 2009)

2127? Odd, I wonder if it will have piezos. The 2027 had piezos didn't it?


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 30, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> 2127? Odd, I wonder if it will have piezos. The 2027 had piezos didn't it?



The model numbers were actually 2127x and 2027x (the "x" signifies piezo, IIRC) and looking at that switch it appears to only have the 3-way toggle and volume I'd say more than likely not. 

Tosin told me he saw the 2010 catalog when he hung out with his Ibanez rep before the AAL tour started up and that there were "Ibanez models with the cool forearm contours, almost like a Petrucci" but I was trying to picture how they would pull that off without ripping the EBMM vibe. I'd say they scored on this model, I'm not often tempted by production Ibby stuff but HOT DAMN that model looks hot! If the price isn't nuts I might consider grabbing one next year.  The finish on the RGD2120 is sexy as hell too, nicely done Ibanez!


----------



## drmosh (Nov 30, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Better than Large dot or Sharkfin I reckon.



I've totally gone off dots, I don't mind sharkfins. They've been done to death now though and they tend to look goofy on a 7 string neck (and I would like to be clarified on this  )


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 30, 2009)

OMFG! the RGD´s bevel thingy on the top is SEXAY!


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 30, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> Those top two RGDs look like Petrucci is going back to Ibanez. They've stolen the JP's contours.



That was my immediate reaction too! Very nice indeed, haven't looked forward to anything new from Ibanez in years


----------



## Kayzer (Nov 30, 2009)

This is the biggest toggle switch position fail since the Gibson Les Paul! WTF were they thinking? I cant believe what i am seeing there!


----------



## darren (Nov 30, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> Those top two RGDs look like Petrucci is going back to Ibanez. They've stolen the JP's contours.



That's what i thought, too... very Music Man-esque.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 30, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> This is the biggest toggle switch position fail since the Gibson Les Paul! WTF were they thinking? I cant believe what i am seeing there!



Disagree. The Les Paul is much worse, this one at least isn't in the way.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are awesome.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 30, 2009)

These look amazing. I love them. Nobody is talking about that blue/burnt blue 6 stringer with the maple fretboard - put white or cream colored pickups in that and you have a true champion.

I love the the RGD styles, though.. they're SO similar to a JP6/7, its a bit strange.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 30, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> This is the biggest toggle switch position fail since the Gibson Les Paul! WTF were they thinking? I cant believe what i am seeing there!



IMO It's in the best possible place the could have put it. It's out of the way and not near the SINGLE VOLUME KNOB!! Easy access, easy switching.. These guitars REALLY give me GAS


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 30, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> IMO It's in the best possible place the could have put it. It's out of the way and not near the SINGLE VOLUME KNOB!! Easy access, easy switching.. These guitars REALLY give me GAS



QFT


----------



## Kayzer (Nov 30, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Disagree. The Les Paul is much worse, this one at least isn't in the way.



You will probably end up hitting the switch every time when you are playing a bit harder or rock exactly 1% more than just bedroom wanking and end up with a broken finger as a worst case scenario! I really dig the shape but the switch is a no go, at least the Classic Les Paul Switch location is just annoying when you play some advanced tappings


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 30, 2009)

Holy tits, is that a Prestige RGA7 on the top right, or is it this RGD? My eyes can't tell.

Edit: On closer inspection, I'm almost positive that I'm seeing a Prestige RGA7, because the RGD is to the right of it... holy fuck stick, I'm pumped!

Edit #2: There's a fucking RGA8 Prestige sitting RIGHT next to that one, and a 6 stringer before that! I'm going to to have THE worst GAS in the history of Earth. Unfortunately, I see EMG's on the 6 and 8... it'd be quite difficult to pull off passive 8's on an Arch top when there's already EMG routing.

Edit #3: Somebody with better eyes needs to solve this one, as I can't decide for sure.



Kayzer said:


> You will probably end up hitting the switch every time when you are playing a bit harder or rock exactly 1% more than just bedroom wanking and end up with a broken finger as a worst case scenario! I really dig the shape but the switch is a no go, at least the Classic Les Paul Switch location is just annoying when you play some advanced tappings&#8230;



If someone accidentally hit that switch by strumming too hard, they'd have _horrible_ technique.


----------



## PnKnG (Nov 30, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> You will probably end up hitting the switch every time when you are playing a bit harder or rock exactly 1% more than just bedroom wanking and end up with a broken finger as a worst case scenario! I really dig the shape but the switch is a no go, at least the Classic Les Paul Switch location is just annoying when you play some advanced tappings



Well, not everybody play the way you play. 
For me its not a problem. I actually love the placement of it.


----------



## -K4G- (Nov 30, 2009)

I wonder what p/u are in it...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 30, 2009)

I am definately looking forward to playing one of these. Looks like the nicest new design Ibby have done in a while. I will definately have to pick one up if they are any good. The control placement is odd, but I can get over that.]

*Prays Dino Cazares gets a really awesome custom RGD to fap over*



Adam Of Angels said:


> Holy tits, is that a Prestige RGA7 on the top right, or is it this RGD? My eyes can't tell.
> 
> Edit: On closer inspection, I'm almost positive that I'm seeing a Prestige RGA7, because the RGD is to the right of it... holy fuck stick, I'm pumped!
> 
> ...



Oh my. Ibanez have out done themselves this year.


----------



## Kayzer (Nov 30, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> If someone accidentally hit that switch by strumming too hard, they'd have _horrible_ technique.



this is the most hilarious and stupid thing i ve ever heard! 
So you never played a punk or rock n roll style riff with heart and soul and a lot of power? Especially on stage I would hit that switch really often


----------



## rob_l (Nov 30, 2009)

Although the RGD is definitely similar to the EBMM - Take a look back thru the Ibanez Story book and you will find that exact guitar body modeled in clay in the early 80's. It was refused by Mr. Hoshino because, as he put it, it looked too much like a "PotatoCaster"....

Glad to see its making it to the light of day - lol


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 30, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> this is the most hilarious and stupid thing i ve ever heard!
> So you never played a punk or rock n roll style riff with heart and soul and a lot of power? Especially on stage I would hit that switch really often&#8230;



I'm sorry that you'd been exposed to little comedy, but even with violent strumming, I don't see how your hand could venture up toward the upper horn.. it seems like this switch was placed there to AVOID being hit. I play some very violent rhythm sometimes, as I'm pretty into Black Metal at times, and I don't come anywhere near close to hitting either a knob or a switch.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 30, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> You will probably end up hitting the switch every time when you are playing a bit harder or rock exactly 1% more than just bedroom wanking and end up with a broken finger as a worst case scenario! I really dig the shape but the switch is a no go, at least the Classic Les Paul Switch location is just annoying when you play some advanced tappings&#8230;



Do you pick more around the neck pickup? I don't have that issue, my picking is near the bridge pickup, as any proper metaller should


----------



## Kayzer (Nov 30, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I'm sorry that you'd been exposed to little comedy, but even with violent strumming, I don't see how your hand could venture up toward the upper horn.. it seems like this switch was placed there to AVOID being hit. I play some very violent rhythm sometimes, as I'm pretty into Black Metal at times, and I don't come anywhere near close to hitting either a knob or a switch.



If so i am sorry that i called you stupid ;-)
At least the switch looks like I would hit it from time to time especially when I would rock it live and I feel a bit odd that I am the only one who is thinking this




Elysian said:


> Do you pick more around the neck pickup? I don't have that issue, my picking is near the bridge pickup, as any proper metaller should



There is more then just staccato


----------



## Elysian (Nov 30, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> If so i am sorry that i called you stupid ;-)
> At least the switch looks like I would hit it from time to time especially when I would rock it live and I feel a bit odd that I am the only one who is thinking this&#8230;
> 
> 
> ...



I'd also imagine its aligned so that it switches in the same direction the strings face, meaning you could hit it all you want and not change pickups, unless you wanted to...


----------



## Zahs (Nov 30, 2009)

I think in 2010 my bank account is going to see red... for sure.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 30, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> If so i am sorry that i called you stupid ;-)
> At least the switch looks like I would hit it from time to time especially when I would rock it live and I feel a bit odd that I am the only one who is thinking this&#8230;



All good, dude.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 30, 2009)

Zahs said:


> I think in 2010 my bank account is going to see red... for sure.



 Same here.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 30, 2009)

I want a RGA model more than a EBMM knockoff from Ibanez.

Cannot wait.


----------



## Zahs (Nov 30, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> I want a RGA model more than a EBMM knockoff from Ibanez.
> 
> Cannot wait.


----------



## Decipher (Nov 30, 2009)

Fuck I wish I could see those pics..... Goddamn Work firewalls. I'll have to look tonight now.


----------



## sworth9411 (Nov 30, 2009)

literally I am sporting some wood right now......this is gonna be a good year for Ibanez and a bad year for my savings.....


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn... those are some awesome looking guitars there. I'm..... excited and shit!!!!!


----------



## Isan (Nov 30, 2009)

RGA 7!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, I'm not buying anymore guitars till after NAMM.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 30, 2009)

rob_l said:


> Although the RGD is definitely similar to the EBMM - Take a look back thru the Ibanez Story book and you will find that exact guitar body modeled in clay in the early 80's. It was refused by Mr. Hoshino because, as he put it, it looked too much like a "PotatoCaster"....
> 
> Glad to see its making it to the light of day - lol



But you wont be buying it will you rob?


----------



## Dei (Nov 30, 2009)

If the first RGD is cheaper then a JP7 then I'm gonna crap my pants and buy one.


----------



## Zahs (Nov 30, 2009)

wasn't it saying it was 173,250 yen.... which is about 2000$


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm hoping the RGD models come with a fixed bridge option as well (the bridge on the RGA is hot, as is the Edge-FX).  I'm sure the bodies will be basswood though, which IMO is kind of a bummer... if they turn out to be mahogany and not cost $2K I'd hit that in a year or so when I have some funds.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 30, 2009)

Sometimes when doing a lot of really fast (almost trem) strumming chords, I'll move to around the neck pickup. Get a bit of a different sound. Actually, strumming distorted chords near the neck pickup is quite common  You guys never do that?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 30, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Sometimes when doing a lot of really fast (almost trem) strumming chords, I'll move to around the neck pickup. Get a bit of a different sound. Actually, strumming distorted chords near the neck pickup is quite common  You guys never do that?



Yeah same, but I lift away straight after so I don't think I'd have a problem with the switch placement.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think I lift up. Hard to say without actually doing it, depends on the pattern and how into it I am I guess


----------



## Elysian (Nov 30, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't think I lift up. Hard to say without actually doing it, depends on the pattern and how into it I am I guess



If it's a minor chord, JJ really digs in


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 30, 2009)

Elysian said:


> If it's a minor chord, JJ really digs in



 I got that I think.


----------



## Out of this Swirled (Nov 30, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> Those top two RGDs look like Petrucci is going back to Ibanez. They've stolen the JP's contours.



First post was my first though, straight away.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Nov 30, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


>


Just to add my two cents, what I'm seeing here is:
Top Row: Red RGA7 with Edge, Black RGA8 with floyd (both look like Buz's customs!!!) and flat black RGA6
Middle Row: Six string RG in new finish, RGD6 in silver
Bottom Row: Iceman Bass, SR Bass, New bass shape? (I don't know a ton about basses)
Table to the right: RGD7 in Flat Black, NEW JEM/Jcustom?
Floor: New Darkstone series guitars, in purple quiltburst and black

The 7s have enticed me. I'm a poor college kid who's never bought new gear but the time may have come. 2010 is definitely the year of the seven


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks nice, seems like someone else takes a hint from how comfortable ESP's viper and F series bevels are


----------



## NDG (Nov 30, 2009)

Those RGDs look cool. 

I'm not sure if they're $2k cool however.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 30, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Just to add my two cents, what I'm seeing here is:
> Top Row: Red RGA7 with Edge, Black RGA8 with floyd (both look like Buz's customs!!!) and flat black RGA6
> Middle Row: Six string RG in new finish, RGD6 in silver
> Bottom Row: Iceman Bass, SR Bass, New bass shape? (I don't know a ton about basses)
> ...


 
That J-Custom with the stars has been around for a while, posted up in Jemsite sometime ago. Great axe but the stars ain't for everybody. 

Also that purple DN looks amazing. 

RGA and RGD, hot damn I don't care either way, I want them both! And IF that RG8 comes with a trem....  EDIT: YES THEY DO!!!! Time to sell a body part and family members...


----------



## Korngod (Nov 30, 2009)

thats awesome! hope they make it to the US


----------



## PnKnG (Nov 30, 2009)

NDG said:


> Those RGDs look cool.
> 
> I'm not sure if they're $2k cool however.



You shouldn't forgot that does are list prices on there. So the street price should be something around 1.5k.


----------



## lobee (Nov 30, 2009)

NDG said:


> Those RGDs look cool.
> 
> I'm not sure if they're $2k cool however.


Even so, you'll have to buy one just for the thread title: NDG's NGD!(RGD). And if you don't like it, S you in your A, don't wear a C, and J all over your B.


----------



## SamSam (Nov 30, 2009)

Might have to sell a few 6ers. That new shaped 7 and the RGA7 are calling me. 

Nice to see the RGAs have nice finishes too and not those shitty sparkle paint jobs.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Nov 30, 2009)

SamSam said:


> Might have to sell a few 6ers. That new shaped 7 and the RGA7 are calling me.
> 
> Nice to see the RGAs have nice finishes too and not those shitty sparkle paint jobs.


If the RGA's didn't come in those disgusting sparkle finishes they would have been worth buying.

This thread is GAS city.


----------



## Dan (Nov 30, 2009)

damnit, all i wanted was a reversed headstock... JUST ONE!!!!

for christs sake ibanez, will you EVER listen to your market?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 30, 2009)

Plug said:


> damnit, all i wanted was a reversed headstock... JUST ONE!!!!
> 
> for christs sake ibanez, will you EVER listen to your market?



They certainly listened to those who wanted colorful finishes, more 7, more 8, and more RGAs.

Plus, this is a VERY small sampling, there could be some RGRs.


----------



## Isan (Nov 30, 2009)

This is likely to be everything Knowing ibanez .... but I am not disappointed


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 30, 2009)

Isan said:


> This is likely to be everything Knowing ibanez .... but I am not disappointed



There is gonna be more, as that is just the Japanese market guitars. Not a whole bunch more, but definitely something. Ibanez hasn't given every market the same options in decades.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 30, 2009)

drmosh said:


> I've totally gone off dots, I don't mind sharkfins. They've been done to death now though and they tend to look goofy on a 7 string neck (and I would like to be clarified on this  )



I just don't really like most inlays anymore  Although I think the small dots look okay on those models, I think small offset dots would be the sex 



HammerAndSickle said:


> Just to add my two cents, what I'm seeing here is:
> Top Row: Red RGA7 with Edge, Black RGA8 with floyd (both look like Buz's customs!!!) and flat black RGA6
> Middle Row: Six string RG in new finish, RGD6 in silver
> Bottom Row: Iceman Bass, SR Bass, New bass shape? (I don't know a ton about basses)
> ...



If there is a RGA with a floyd as a production model... I shit you not, I will fucking cream my pants. Seriously. One of the reasons I didn't go with an 8 string custom was because I couldn't have a floyd rose on it, I'm that much of a die hard  

I really like the new JP-esqe RG7 though, that seems pretty awesome. I have a feeling that my guitar after this BRJ is going to be an Ibby ... Fuck spending that college money on college, I need GEAR!!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 30, 2009)

I just had a thought - perhaps those Darkstones are Prestiges! If so, that's awwwwwesome. I'm real pumped! That guitar and a blue RGA7 would be similar to the guitars Epica's players just had made for them by LACS.


----------



## BlackMetalSins (Nov 30, 2009)

I want that 7 stringed one...Bad...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 30, 2009)

> 1st and 3rd pictures
> Ibanez guitars | LOUD PARK 09 REPORT



Just saw this posted by another forum member in the sixxer section, I don't suppose anyone can read Japanese?!?!?! SOMEONE PLEASE READ THIS!!!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 30, 2009)

Holy God I want the RGD's lol


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 30, 2009)

RGD7 looks tasty.


----------



## Shinto (Nov 30, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Just saw this posted by another forum member in the sixxer section, I don't suppose anyone can read Japanese?!?!?! SOMEONE PLEASE READ THIS!!!


I don't think it talks about the guitars individually; if they did they would probably have written something in Western letters/romaji (RGD, RGA, RGsomething...).


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 30, 2009)

Shinto said:


> I don't think it talks about the guitars individually; if they did they would probably have written something in Western letters/romaji (RGD, RGA, RGsomething...).



Damn, that's probably true. 

The one thing about the RGA7 and RGA8 being buz's customs, I'm wondering if that's not true because he's not shown in the pictures. Granted, it's not like he needed to be there for his guitars to be shown, but I know I'd like to be where my guitars are being gawked over.

BTW... I just thought of something epic. 

RGD8


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Nov 30, 2009)

Years ago (literally, at least 3) when I first started looking at this site/sevens, Buz mentioned that Ibanez was considering interest in an RGA7 and that they wanted to use his LACS as the prototype. Then, Tak Hosono who works at Ibanez posted on Jemsite saying he had been pushing the idea to Ibanez but it wasn't to come to fruition. Every year since, both summer and winter, people have brought the same two posts up in support of the idea that the RGA7 was coming. AND NOW IT HAS 

And even in the grainy pics, you have to admit the left one looks like his RGA7 in red quilt and the black quilt one looks like the RGA8 he was pushing on here earlier.


----------



## dnoel86 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Bring the FR in more finishes please, like that Natural finish that I've only seen in Japan.



At least you get the fr...I've never even seen one in real life.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't believe they are Buzz's, as his LACS RGA did not have a trem. His could have been the inspiration/precursor, but that's certainly not the same guitar. He did sell it after all. As for the RGA7, the one Buzz received as was shown off at the 08' NAMM was both neck-thru and a far lighter toned red. 

It's possible that his LACS guitars were inspiration, but given the differenced seen in THESE pics, I'd say they are legit.

The guitar on the table to the far right with all the inlay work is a new J-Custom (but not VERY new). There was a thread on it awhile back, and you can even see it on Ikebe. It's the JCRG9670Z.



dnoel86 said:


> At least you get the fr...I've never even seen one in real life.



Canada gets all the different FR series, both the FR1620 and FR2620. If you haven't see the FR try asking a dealer to order one.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 30, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't believe they are Buzz's, as his LACS RGA did not have a trem. His could have been the inspiration/precursor, but that's certainly not the same guitar. He did sell it after all. As for the RGA7, the one Buzz received as was shown off at the 08' NAMM was both neck-thru and a far lighter toned red.
> 
> It's possible that his LACS guitars were inspiration, but given the differenced seen in THESE pics, I'd say they are legit.
> 
> The guitar on the table to the far right with all the inlay work is a new J-Custom (but not VERY new). There was a thread on it awhile back, and you can even see it on Ikebe. It's the JCRG9670Z.



It did have a trem.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> It did have a trem.



It didn't have a trem. What it did have was a locking fixed bridge.







See, no pivot points.

To clear things up, the first RGA I was talking about was his RGA8. Sorry if I worded it poorly.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh, I didn't mean to imply that these WERE Buz's guitars. I meant that they're obviously heavily influenced by his LACS. I guess there was a confusion.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 1, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It didn't have a trem. What it did have was a locking fixed bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I thought we were talking about his 7, I shouldnt have spead read. And I assume from the pics and from what Ibanez does is that the RGA8 will have a fixed edge bridge anyway.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Sorry I thought we were talking about his 7, I shouldnt have spead read. And I assume from the pics and from what Ibanez does is that the RGA8 will have a fixed edge bridge anyway.



It's all good. 

From the looks of those pictures, there is a trem bar sticking out of the bridge on what appears yo be the RGA8.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 1, 2009)

I thought that too but it's just Ibanez already has the Edge 3 FX, and I didn't think they'd want to start making a new bridge, although they'd pretty much be leading the market with an Edge Pro 8 or something like that, against 8 string strat trems and kahler 8.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> I thought that too but it's just Ibanez already has the Edge 3 FX, and I didn't think they'd want to start making a new bridge, although they'd pretty much be leading the market with an Edge Pro 8 or something like that, against 8 string strat trems and kahler 8.



They already made an extended (7-string) version of the Edge Zero as seen on the RGD2127Z. I don't think it would be too hard for them to simply expand the baseplate on one of their various other trems. 

Who knows, that RGA8 could just be a supped up "show" model.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 1, 2009)

Didn't Buz sell that RGA 8 though?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Didn't Buz sell that RGA 8 though?



Yep, he posted it here, Jemsite, and eBay. I think someone on eBay nabbed it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 1, 2009)

I wanted to buy Buzz's RG8 so bad. Im going to be the first to have both 2127's though. Oh the pic of both will be posted most definitely.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 1, 2009)

I want one of those RGD's soooo bad. I WILL OWN ONE!


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Dec 1, 2009)

oh god i hope that rgd7 isnt basswood... i cant wait for namm holy shit


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd prefer mahogany too but I don't mind as long as it plays well.


----------



## fabe_sd (Dec 1, 2009)

I am not really sure about an RGA8...what i see in the top shelf is a RGA6 with trem, a RGA7 with trem and a S6 with Trem (from left to right). If you compare the thickness of the necks (the middle one obviously looks wider) the necks of the outer top row ones seem to be the same size as the middle row, which definitly are 6ers. I also dont see tuners on both sides of the headstock on the top middle one, so no 8 string.
That´s what i see...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 1, 2009)

fabe_sd said:


> I am not really sure about an RGA8...what i see in the top shelf is a RGA6 with trem, a RGA7 with trem and a S6 with Trem (from left to right). If you compare the thickness of the necks (the middle one obviously looks wider) the necks of the outer top row ones seem to be the same size as the middle row, which definitly are 6ers. I also dont see tuners on both sides of the headstock on the top middle one, so no 8 string.
> That´s what i see...



RGA8 has actually been rumored about before, and when I zoom in on the picture you can clearly tell that there is a size difference on the pickups on the top right two guitars, and the one on the left is definitely a seven. Following standard rules of logic, because the other one appears to have larger pickups, it seems to be an 8 string. But I'm not using the best software in the world, so it is possible that you're correct sir 

Either way, I'm still happy about the RGA7 finally happening and I'd be super jacked if an RGA8 came out with a vibrato


----------



## Monk (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like an RGA8 to me.

Also, does anyone notice that the neck scale lengths of the three RGAs appear to be the same? Either they shortened the RGA8 to 25.5", or they are all 27"...in which case I'll DEFINATELY be buying an RGA7.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 1, 2009)

Do want


----------



## Elysian (Dec 1, 2009)

There is no RGA8 in those 2 pics on the first page, there are 2 RGA6's and an RGA7. Note the distinct lack of a 4+4 headstock=no 8.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 1, 2009)

Elysian said:


> There is no RGA8 in those 2 pics on the first page, there are 2 RGA6's and an RGA7. Note the distinct lack of a 4+4 headstock=no 8.



So not having a 4+4 headstock means its not an 8? 

Ibanez can really build whatever they want, I don't think they HAVE to use the 4+4 headstock on an 8 

EDIT: Actually... Upon further inspection, I think Adam is right. The sixes on the row below it seem to have the same pickup width as the top/leftmost RGA, while the RGA next to it seems to have wider pups.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 1, 2009)

i hope for a fixed bridge, BUT if one doesn't come out but the RGA 7 does come out anyway, i will continue to patiently wait for a fixed bridge RGA 7 now that my hopes are renewed

also looking at the pic, it looks to me like two 6's and a 7 in the middle, and i REALLY hope that they don't put EMG 7's in the North American RGA 7 if we even get one


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh man. You guys have no idea how stoked i am right now. I will buy one of those rga7s if they do come out over here (maybe 2), if those dont come out and the rgd comes out I will definitely buy one of those. Hopefully ibanez sees this thread about the excitement.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 1, 2009)

*prays for an RGA7320*


----------



## MikeH (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm buying an RGA7. Plain and simple. And more than likely an RGD7.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 2, 2009)

We need better pictures of these like now.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 2, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, that RGA7 has EMG's... and if that's the only option, my heart will be completely broken.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 2, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that RGA7 has EMG's... and if that's the only option, my heart will be completely broken.



mine will, at first, but an RGA 7 also means that one day they may make one with passives


----------



## QuambaFu (Dec 3, 2009)

I've been googling rgd and rga7 periodically in the last few days. This page came up from the Ibanez Japanese site:
Ibanez Guitars | Artist Roster

If you use the Edit - Find feature on your browser and search for RGD you will see that Andy Chandler from 'Bloodletting' and 'In Dread Response' is supposedly playing one. I checked out both bands myspace pages but no pics of an RGD.

Can't wait to see these new guitars come January.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 3, 2009)

The page with the pics seems to be down


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 3, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that RGA7 has EMG's... and if that's the only option, my heart will be completely broken.



Unless it's a Buz McGrath signature model perhaps?  Maybe they'll make a standard version as well... at least I hope... if they finally release an RGA7 and fuck it all up with EMGs I'm going to be pissed!  

I'm surprised... it looks like in 2010 I might be buying... **gasp** a production Ibanez again!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 3, 2009)

Andrewsonfire said:


> i hope that rgd7 isnt basswood... i cant wait for namm holy shit


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 6, 2009)

I know I'm probably the only one here that hopes for basswood/alder body with rosewood  fretboard. I like the grain on rosewood better than the non-existent grain on ebony. Just as long as the finishes don't chip like the metallic prestige finishes I'll be happy.


----------



## Isan (Dec 6, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Unless it's a Buz McGrath signature model perhaps?  Maybe they'll make a standard version as well... at least I hope... if they finally release an RGA7 and fuck it all up with EMGs I'm going to be pissed!
> 
> I'm surprised... it looks like in 2010 I might be buying... **gasp** a production Ibanez again!



Buz sooooooooo deserves a sig..... hell ibanez may lose him if they dont


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 6, 2009)

They should replace the mmm1 with a bari 6er hardtail. RGD looks epic.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 6, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> I know I'm probably the only one here that hopes for basswood/alder body with rosewood  fretboard. I like the grain on rosewood better than the non-existent grain on ebony. Just as long as the finishes don't chip like the metallic prestige finishes I'll be happy.



I agree about rosewood. I prefer a good quality piece of rosewood to ebony.


----------



## bram (Dec 8, 2009)

Some news:
Still waiting for some real visuals of the "Prestige RGA with trem" RGA420Z, but in the meantime Kurosawa leaked the *RGA42T*, based on last year's RGA42 but with an Edge III tremolo.

Visuals:







Maybe a little more interesting for ss.org: the *RG7321* will be updated for 2010 with the new Gibraltar Standard bridge:






Sorry for the bad pic. I actually like the look of the new bridge compared to the older 'hard-tail' style bridge. Other specs (pickups, woods, etc.) return unchanged and my guess is it probably still is made in Indonesia.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2009)

Ah dude thanks for posting. The new bridge looks better. And that RGA42T ain't too shabby.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 8, 2009)

if that 7321 comes in anything other than black. ill buy it. i don't care how much it costs...

EDIt

lol whjats up with the truss rod cover on that 7 string?


----------



## Ironberry (Dec 8, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> if that 7321 comes in anything other than black. ill buy it. i don't care how much it costs...
> 
> EDIt
> 
> lol whjats up with the truss rod cover on that 7 string?



Looks to me like it is just clear.


----------



## bram (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like one of these fellows:




Or a similar system with the actual cover removed/turned away. The RGA42T has something like it too, so it might be a new 'standard' feature?

Edit: 
Ikebe has a better image of the actual trussrod cover on the new RGA42T. Looks like the GIO trc posted above, but with a slightly different design:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 9, 2009)

Bit of an ornate truss rod cover.


----------



## Spondus (Dec 9, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Bit of an ornate truss rod cover.



I don't think ornate is the word, it looks like it gives you access to adjust the truss rod without the hassle of unscrewing it. Seems nice and functional to me


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 9, 2009)

TBH, i think taking the truss cover off and leaving the strings slightly taught would be easier.


----------



## theV (Dec 9, 2009)

RG1527 is going Edge-Zero


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 9, 2009)

theV said:


> RG1527 is going Edge-Zero


 

How is that bad?


----------



## QuambaFu (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been looking for a guitar with an innovative truss rod cover. 

The RGD style is growing on me. Not only do they resemble the JP but you also get that countour cut similar to the intrepid. Hopefully they're mahogany otherwise I'll be pissing the wife off by getting another RGA guitar! $$$$


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> How is that bad?



While not "bad" exactly, the fact is that the Edge Zero has a different feel both underneath your hand as well as when using the trem. For those who really like the Edge Pro, this is a somewhat "bad" thing. 

Another thing to note is that the Edge Pro is made by Gotoh up to tight tolerances (it is Gotoh after all). While the Edge Zero trems are made by an unknown OEM manufacturer in China. While I don't think this is the biggest deal, a factory is a factory and all, but some believe it will lead to a lower quality unit overall. 

Not to mention, the block, and set-up procedures will be very different.


----------



## mickytee (Dec 9, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> TBH, i think taking the truss cover off and leaving the strings slightly taught would be easier.



wow, you're a bit of a baby arent you? why is a new truss rod cover even an issue for you?
you can still take the truss rod cover off if you dont want it...

jeez, your like a fussy kid


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 9, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> While not "bad" exactly, the fact is that the Edge Zero has a different feel both underneath your hand as well as when using the trem. For those who really like the Edge Pro, this is a somewhat "bad" thing.
> 
> Another thing to note is that the Edge Pro is made by Gotoh up to tight tolerances (it is Gotoh after all). While the Edge Zero trems are made by an unknown OEM manufacturer in China. While I don't think this is the biggest deal, a factory is a factory and all, but some believe it will lead to a lower quality unit overall.
> 
> Not to mention, the block, and set-up procedures will be very different.


 

Absolutely incorrect - have you ever played a Zero with the stabilization system uninstalled/with the trem in full-float mode? If not, do it first, then get back to me. Its superior to the Edge Pro, and the Pro used to be my favorite trem.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Absolutely incorrect - have you ever played a Zero with the stabilization system uninstalled/with the trem in full-float mode? If not, do it first, then get back to me. Its superior to the Edge Pro, and the Pro used to be my favorite trem.



I didn't say it was inferior, I said it was _different_. Please read what I said, then get back to me. 

I'm glad that you really like it, and since I have plenty of Edge Pro an Lo-Pro Edge equipped guitar, I'm more than open to the Edge Zero, I jut realize that it's gonna be a little different. It's not gonna feel better or worse, just like the difference between my Edge Pros and Lo-Pros.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 9, 2009)

Spondus said:


> I don't think ornate is the word, it looks like it gives you access to adjust the truss rod without the hassle of unscrewing it. Seems nice and functional to me



Ah I see I had no idea they did that. Never seen these covers before.


----------



## Isan (Dec 9, 2009)

By this time last year ibanez had leaked half there photos..... .COME ON!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 9, 2009)

Isan said:


> By this time last year ibanez had leaked half there photos..... .COME ON!



Hopefully this isn't half


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 9, 2009)

OM NOM NOM! Graduation present?  probably not


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Hopefully this isn't half



If two RGA7s, an RGA6 with trem, an RGD7, RGD6, new JEM, two new UVs, and a couple of new RGs are only half, I'd still call this a good year, especially given the recession.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 9, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If two RGA7s, an RGA6 with trem, an RGD7, RGD6, new JEM, two new UVs, and a couple of new RGs are only half, I'd still call this a good year, especially given the recession.



Yes, but we haven't SEEN all of those guitars yet... if we have, please, PLEASE correct me. Oh, and sorry about my misunderstanding earlier, dude, I guess I should have read what you said a little better... on the same note, though, I was severely disappointed with the EZ when I first played it. However, I just got a J-Custom with one on it, and with it properly set up, I can gladly say that its my favorite trem right now. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yes, but we haven't SEEN all of those guitars yet... if we have, please, PLEASE correct me. Oh, and sorry about my misunderstanding earlier, dude, I guess I should have read what you said a little better... on the same note, though, I was severely disappointed with the EZ when I first played it. However, I just got a J-Custom with one on it, and with it properly set up, I can gladly say that its my favorite trem right now. Absolutely amazing.



Very true, the new JEM and the UVs have not materialized in pictures yet, but all the others I mentioned have. 

so far, this is what is confirmed (keep in mind this is not specifically USA market):



































Oh, and forget the misunderstanding earlier bro. I've seen the EZ get a lot of shit flung it's way, and can totally understand your reaction. Friends?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 9, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Friends?



You bet. 

...and that cheap (presumably) blue RGA looks like a deal breaker, and I don't usually have any interest in anything but Japanese Ibbies. Thanks for those pics!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> You bet.
> 
> ...and that cheap (presumably) blue RGA looks like a deal breaker, and I don't usually have any interest in anything but Japanese Ibbies. Thanks for those pics!



Fuck yeah bro! 

Yeah, I'm usually not a fan of that type of inlay, but I'm actually digging it pretty hard. I think Ibanez is really stepping up to the plate as far as Indo made models go. I think they realize the potential finally. I too am a die-hard MIJ Ibanez only kinda guy, but this year I might make an exception. 

Also in the tube is a supposed RGA7321. If you get a change, every now and then check out this site. It's a blog that seems to be run by either a Hoshino employee, is someone with good contacts inside Ibanez. He's pretty much 100% right when it comes to what's around the bend for Ibanez.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 9, 2009)

Man I hate how the EZ routes look like they're for a larger trem, looks cheap


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 9, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Man I hate how the EZ routes look like they're for a larger trem, looks cheap



This is the only real "draw-back" in my eyes.

The reason for it being that way, however, is because of the intonation tool. Supposedly, that route was the same size as the trem at one time.. then some people kept leaving the intonation tool in place after using it. All it took was one pull up and a pretty guitar became a damaged one.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 10, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fuck yeah bro!
> 
> Yeah, I'm usually not a fan of that type of inlay, but I'm actually digging it pretty hard. I think Ibanez is really stepping up to the plate as far as Indo made models go. I think they realize the potential finally. I too am a die-hard MIJ Ibanez only kinda guy, but this year I might make an exception.
> 
> Also in the tube is a supposed RGA7321. If you get a change, every now and then check out this site. It's a blog that seems to be run by either a Hoshino employee, is someone with good contacts inside Ibanez. He's pretty much 100% right when it comes to what's around the bend for Ibanez.



That link is HIGHLY appreciated! I'm really digging how they've upped the number of RGA models.


----------



## theV (Dec 10, 2009)

Avalanche of pics coming soon.


----------



## bram (Dec 10, 2009)

I posted some 7-string and 8-string news elsewhere, here's some RG 6-string news:
First of all, a stock image of the *RGD2120Z*:






The *RG1451*:








RG with Tight End bridge (like on the JEMFX). Prestige, but the pickups are still a mystery to me. Could be V7/S1/V8 but these are usually labelled.

The *RGA72TQM*




Like the RGA72QM, but with a tremolo; like the RGA42T, but with a quilted maple top. New 'wedge sharkfin' inlays (made that up).

More RG news:
The *RGD320*:








Probably just a basic RG320 with the new body shape. Mystery pickups (Ibanez made?).

The *RG1550MZ*:




Like last year's RG1550M, but with an Edge Zero tremolo, and in a 'new' fabulous color. Looks like all RG1000 series models will get the Zero treatment after all (RG1550MZ, RG1470Z, RG1527Z...)

The *RG4570*:




Looks like last year's RG3620Z, but with a mid pickup. Probably still DiMarzios, could be any set but I dare to bet it's Air Norton/True Velvet/Tone Zone.

Very cool (non-Prestige) Saber news: *all Sabers will get a 24-fret neck!* All new 24-fret models are actually upgraded 2009 models returning more or less unchanged (save some inlays), except for the extra two frets. In a stroke of brilliance Ibanez decided to rename them by adding 100 to every model name, so S320 becomes S420, S470B becomes S570B, etc.. That also means two models names are going to be reused: S7420 and S570 (and this will get people pissed).

Pics:
*S420*:





*S570* (new inlays):





*S570B* (new inlays, also available in blue and white):





*S770FM* (new inlays):





*S7420* (also posted in 7-string section):


----------



## Anton (Dec 10, 2009)

It seems like that got some great guitars coming this year...
The only thing they need to change is those annoying inlays, just put dots or nothing at all... 
This is pure sex 





But the inlay is just ugly...


----------



## bram (Dec 10, 2009)

Anton said:


> But the inlay is just ugly...


I like the fact that it's mirroring the Ibanez tick logo, but i'm also not all that into inlays at all. Sure looks like a sexy guitar in white.

Last ones for today:

Darkstones:
The *DN600*:




I don't think there are words for describing the coolness of this one 

The *DN520K*:




The 'purple' Darkstone shown at Loud Park.

And an ART:
The *ART600*:




Nothing to exciting about it I guess.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 10, 2009)

I personally dig those new inlays, they look like a cooler version of the sharkfins. 
WHY DID THEY WAIT UNTIL NOW TO PUT 24 FRETS ON S SERIES!?!


----------



## Drache713 (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh god...RGD2127...RGA8...RGA7...S7420...too much for me to handle! I want them NOW!!! I hope I can hold out and that my wallet won't hurt much...


----------



## DomitianX (Dec 10, 2009)

No SVs? I was hoping for a new SV for me to spend my pittance on.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 10, 2009)

bram said:


> I posted some 7-string and 8-string news elsewhere, here's some RG 6-string news:
> First of all, a stock image of the *RGD2120Z*:
> 
> 
> ...



The new RGD series looks generally badass. I'm going to have to pick up an RGD320 and RGD7


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 10, 2009)

The RG1451, RGD2120Z and that Silver Darkstone.... I MUST HAVE THEM!!!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 10, 2009)

YES!!!! No string retainer bars!!!!! I love the truss cover without them!!!!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 10, 2009)

Am I the only one who finds it strange that there are no signature models?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 10, 2009)

HammettHateCrew said:


> Am I the only one who finds it strange that there are no signature models?


 
I dunno, but you're one of at least a few who doesn't realize these aren't all of the 2010 models


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 11, 2009)

HammettHateCrew said:


> Am I the only one who finds it strange that there are no signature models?


 
As mentioned, there are more models to come including a new JEM or two and a new UV was mentioned somewhere I believe.


----------



## Jazzedout (Dec 11, 2009)

I think there is also a new JS Series guitar with 24frets and a single coil neck pickup coming.


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 11, 2009)

hey dudes,
i was browsing this site and came across some more new models, perhaps among the most anticipated.
i have very bad news.


----------



## bram (Dec 11, 2009)

Those are posted at the 7- and 8-string parts of this website. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ew-8-string-ibanez-for-2010-rga8-content.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...51-new-7-string-ibanez-models-for-2010-a.html


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 11, 2009)

noob_pwn said:


> hey dudes,
> i was browsing this site and came across some more new models, perhaps among the most anticipated.
> i have very bad news.



I fail to see the bad news?  Unless this is one of those anti-black guitars posts


----------



## norrin radcliff (Dec 11, 2009)

These pics make me want to take a belt sander to my 7620 and bevel the edges. Now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2009)

noob_pwn said:


> hey dudes,
> i have very bad news.



That Ibanez is offering a whole new series of guitars, RGD, including a new Prestige 7 version, an affordable arched top alternative to the RG2228, and yet another first, an affordable RGA7? Or do you mean that they're offering the much asked for 24-fret S7? 

Terrible, terrible news indeed.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 11, 2009)

ANYONE THINKING WHAT I'M THINKING?






=





Similar huh?


----------



## WillingWell (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, it's not like they came up with the RG shape or anything. And I guess no one's ever carved a top before. Those assholes.


----------



## Anton (Dec 11, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> ANYONE THINKING WHAT I'M THINKING?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I would definatly buy one of those, they look amazing!!!!


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 11, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> ANYONE THINKING WHAT I'M THINKING?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thread is not title "Ibbys we will never ever see" 

I think Ibanez is doing a great job this year but I cant say they are doing perfect until I either see one of these or at lease one of the folowing options 27", ebony, real maple top on a 7 string. But this year is looking to be a really good one regardless.


----------



## Holy Katana (Dec 11, 2009)

I have bad GAS for that RGD7 and that RGA7.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 11, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> It did have a trem.



on the other hand, rusty cooley's LACS 8 definitely did have a trem

i have said this before, but if they pull basswood on the RGD7, i will be a sad panda.


----------



## bram (Dec 12, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> ANYONE THINKING WHAT I'M THINKING?


So what are you thinking? That Ibanez has started listening to their fans (and buyers)?


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 12, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Thread is not title "Ibbys we will never ever see"
> 
> I think Ibanez is doing a great job this year but I cant say they are doing perfect until I either see one of these or at lease one of the folowing options 27", ebony, real maple top on a 7 string. But this year is looking to be a really good one regardless.



Dude, that shit would be like J.Custom priced or even higher. I don't think most of us can afford that.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 12, 2009)

I know. I might not even be able to afford it either. Especially with all the GAS Ive got for the RGD and RGA. And I still want the 1527M.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 12, 2009)

noob_pwn said:


> hey dudes,
> i was browsing this site and came across some more new models, perhaps among the most anticipated.
> i have very bad news.



Anyone else seeing similar scale lengths on the last two?

...and you know what I want to see? A Darkstone Prestige, because those look pretty sweet.


----------



## bram (Dec 14, 2009)

Again, some news, no biggies like the new JEM, JS or Prestige RGAs yet, but anyway:

The Ibanez *MBM2* gets a new finish, which could suggest that the Japanese-made MBM1 also gets an update:





New fixed bridges for RG300 series: the RG7321 with a new bridge was already posted and it appears to be a trend because the RG321MH and RGR321EX also get the Gibraltar Standard bridge:

RG321MH MOL:





RGR321EX BK:





RG7321 BK:


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 14, 2009)

The 7321 looks cool with Gibraltar, and the MBM looks way cooler in white


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 14, 2009)

All looking pretty solid so far.


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 14, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Gibraltars are not string thru, are they?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 14, 2009)

^Correct, but they definitely do the trick and sound pretty nice. The feel of the Plus, in particular, is excellent.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 14, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Anyone else seeing similar scale lengths on the last two?
> 
> ...and you know what I want to see? A Darkstone Prestige, because those look pretty sweet.



If you look at the body of the RGA8. its slightly smaller compared to the other 2, so I'm assuming its a 27'' its just been resized the same as the others. 

A DS prestige would look cool. I'd rather see some more affordable FR series, maybe some different finishes. Also I like the AR series but they seem to be all 24.75 scale


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 14, 2009)

^I agree with all of that. The FR is something I still haven't played but really want to - I've seen a few pop up at really nice used prices but still haven't picked one up. That somehow reminds me: Ibanez needs more green guitars! Like an emerald green burst or something, and the FR would be an excellent candidate.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 14, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^I agree with all of that. The FR is something I still haven't played but really want to - I've seen a few pop up at really nice used prices but still haven't picked one up. That somehow reminds me: Ibanez needs more green guitars! Like an emerald green burst or something, and the FR would be an excellent candidate.



I dno whether I'd like a green FR, but Ibanez do need more green guitars. I think the 1527 need a new finish though, maybe green for that.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 14, 2009)

I've said this all along: give us the RGA321F in more colors, such as green or red. Its easily the NICEST model they've had out in terms of tone, playability, looks, and relative affordability without getting into the J-Custom series.


----------



## bram (Dec 14, 2009)

bram said:


> Very cool (non-Prestige) Saber news: *all Sabers will get a 24-fret neck!* All new 24-fret models are actually upgraded 2009 models returning more or less unchanged (save some inlays), except for the extra two frets. In a stroke of brilliance Ibanez decided to rename them by adding 100 to every model name, so S320 becomes S420, S470B becomes S570B, etc.. That also means two models names are going to be reused: S7420 and S570 (and this will get people pissed).



I forgot about this one, the *S570DXQM*, the (quite surprising) 24-fret version of the S470DXQM. Probably also available in other finishes, this is the BBB (Bright Blue Burst) finish also available this year:


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 14, 2009)

bram said:


> I forgot about this one, the *S570DXQM*, the (quite surprising) 24-fret version of the S470DXQM. Probably also available in other finishes, this is the BBB (Bright Blue Burst) finish also available this year:



Now that just looks fuckin delicious.


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 14, 2009)

Hah, only got an S320 last xmas, now the buggers have a 24-fretter! Nevermind. Don't use those extra 2 frets normally anyway.



Adam Of Angels said:


> ^Correct, but they definitely do the trick and sound pretty nice. The feel of the Plus, in particular, is excellent.



I think they'd be nicer than the standard strat-style hardtail bridge they used to have. More to put your palm on. For me that'd facilitate faster playing. T'would be better than having to opt for a locking trem which I don't use, just because I like the feel of the bridge.


----------



## DomitianX (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice, but I want a new SV. Dont have much need for a locking trem these days.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 14, 2009)

you know what, TBH idk what the issue is with giving us an RGT7. i'd take it with the RGD contours though


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Dec 15, 2009)

What do you guys think Petrucci's RG(D) would look like if he came back to Ibanez?

Personally I think there'd just be another switch for piezos, his Dimarzio pickups from the JPMM's, and shiny chameleon finishes all on an RGD body.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 15, 2009)

6or7mattersnot said:


> What do you guys think Petrucci's RG(D) would look like if he came back to Ibanez?
> 
> Personally I think there'd just be another switch for piezos, his Dimarzio pickups from the JPMM's, and shiny chameleon finishes all on an RGD body.



Not to mention a non-locking trem.


----------



## bram (Dec 15, 2009)

Wiki updates are currently on hold for undisclosed reasons, but I still would like to show some new models revealed on the Ikebe website:

The RGD2120Z will also be available in ISH (the seven-string finish):





Yes! A Prestige RGA with trem, the RGA220Z:





The funny blue RG2570MZ showed earlier, finish is called CAB (Caribbean Blue Lagoon):





This one looks funny too, RG2570Z MCR (Mediterranean Coral Reef):





and another one in DSP (Dark Space):


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you sir for in one post, killing my hopes of ever having money next year. I see the prestige RGA has contours on the horns that other RGAs don't have.

And on hold? That means theres still more pretty things to come!!!



MaxOfMetal said:


> Not to mention a non-locking trem.



I think it would have a locking trem, after all, he had lo-pros when he was with Ibby.


----------



## HANIAK (Dec 15, 2009)

bram said:


> RGR321EX BK:


I wish this was a 7 with pasives... Please Ibanez? Maybe for 2011...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 15, 2009)

That RGA220Z has cutaways I haven't seen on an RGA other than Broderick's before.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 15, 2009)

bram said:


> Wiki updates are currently on hold for undisclosed reasons, but I still would like to show some new models revealed on the Ikebe website:
> 
> The RGD2120Z will also be available in ISH (the seven-string finish):
> 
> ...




While matching headstocks are still lacking, I really don't mind at all because I like black and I'll be all over an RGD7 AND that Prestige RGA.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2009)

HANIAK said:


> I wish this was a 7 with pasives... Please Ibanez? Maybe for 2011...



Just for a reversed headstock?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 15, 2009)

bram said:


> Wiki updates are currently on hold for undisclosed reasons, but I still would like to show some new models revealed on the Ikebe website:
> 
> The RGD2120Z will also be available in ISH (the seven-string finish):
> 
> ...


YEAH!!!!!


----------



## HANIAK (Dec 15, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Just for a reversed headstock?


And binding. I'm a pretty standard and simple guy.
Anyway, the new finishes are looking good.


----------



## Dentom79 (Dec 15, 2009)

bram said:


> Yes! A Prestige RGA with trem, the RGA220Z:



Might just be me, but it looks like they changed the cutaway of the horns comparing to my RGA121, it reminds me of a hybrid between the RGD and the RGA, RGAD?

*edit* Looks like a wasn't the first one to notice that. ^^


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 15, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> I think it would have a locking trem, after all, he had lo-pros when he was with Ibby.



Though for the last decade or so he's been using non-locking systems, such as the one on the current JP series guitars. 

Not to mention, Ibanez doesn't use the Lo-Pro anymore.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Though for the last decade or so he's been using non-locking systems, such as the one on the current JP series guitars.
> 
> Not to mention, Ibanez doesn't use the Lo-Pro anymore.



Well I mean he might change his mind if he was with Ibby again, or he may use the SinchroniZR or whatever it is, plus endorsers are open to use the Lo Pro.


----------



## bram (Dec 16, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Well I mean he might change his mind if he was with Ibby again, or he may use the SinchroniZR or whatever it is, plus endorsers are open to use the Lo Pro.


On their own guitars: yes; on the signature models available in the stores: not always.

Didn't it have something to do with the piezo that the EBMM JPs have a synchronized trem? Something with EBMM not being allowed to use a piezo on a double locking tremolo, I remember having read that somewhere, have to look it up.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 16, 2009)

bram said:


> On their own guitars: yes; on the signature models available in the stores: not always.
> 
> Didn't it have something to do with the piezo that the EBMM JPs have a synchronized trem? Something with EBMM not being allowed to use a piezo on a double locking tremolo, I remember having read that somewhere, have to look it up.



Well of course I only meant for their personal guitars, Ibby has Edge Pro on the current Jems and JSs (Duhh) but Vai and Satch still use Edges and Lo Pros, so it kinda makes me feel a little left out when using a sig that I don't have an Original Edge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 16, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Well of course I only meant for their personal guitars, Ibby has Edge Pro on the current Jems and JSs (Duhh) but Vai and Satch still use Edges and Lo Pros, so it kinda makes me feel a little left out when using a sig that I don't have an Original Edge.



That's because neither Vai nor Satch use "new" JEMs or JSs, at least for the bulk of their playing. 

Look at Vai's main JEMs (Evo, Flo, etc.) they're all from awhile back, before the Lo-Pro was phased out. 

As for Joe, most of his coveted graphics JS were older models.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 16, 2009)

Well there is that, but I know at least Vai replaces his trems every (at least) couple of years so if he wanted the EP he could put it on Flo or Evo etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 16, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Well there is that, but I know at least Vai replaces his trems every (at least) couple of years so if he wanted the EP he could put it on Flo or Evo etc.



Not without some serious routing/finagling the Edge Pro is not a drop in replacement for the Lo-Pro, plus I think it's more of a matter of him being VERY used to the Lo-Pro, as he's used it for over two decades now on both his JEMs and UVs. 

Plus, if you see how much he cares for his favorite guitars, you'd understand him not wanting to hack them up. Heck, he once fired a tech for switching pickups, and then made his who tour crew search a venues garbage for the discarded pickup. I think if he saw a tech taking a router to Evo he'd cry.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 16, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not without some serious routing/finagling the Edge Pro is not a drop in replacement for the Lo-Pro, plus I think it's more of a matter of him being VERY used to the Lo-Pro, as he's used it for over two decades now on both his JEMs and UVs.
> 
> Plus, if you see how much he cares for his favorite guitars, you'd understand him not wanting to hack them up. Heck, he once fired a tech for switching pickups, and then made his who tour crew search a venues garbage for the discarded pickup. I think if he saw a tech taking a router to Evo he'd cry.



This is true, the only few times Vai's ever used an Edge Pro was on his 20th anniversary Jem (and maybe the blue one, can't remember). It's usually almost always Lo Pros. He'd replace a lo pro with the exact same model of course. 

Satch even less if not ever, except for a few photographs.  It's either original or lo pros for him, Satch doesn't like change. 

I doubt that the new sigs would have EZs on them, neither has used the bridge AFAIK. Who knows though.


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 16, 2009)

HANIAK said:


> I wish this was a 7 with pasives... Please Ibanez? Maybe for 2011...



In case you thought otherwise, those are passives in that guitar. They're INFs with EMG style covers.


----------



## bram (Dec 16, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not without some serious routing/finagling the Edge Pro is not a drop in replacement for the Lo-Pro, plus I think it's more of a matter of him being VERY used to the Lo-Pro, as he's used it for over two decades now on both his JEMs and UVs.
> 
> Plus, if you see how much he cares for his favorite guitars, you'd understand him not wanting to hack them up. Heck, he once fired a tech for switching pickups, and then made his who tour crew search a venues garbage for the discarded pickup. I think if he saw a tech taking a router to Evo he'd cry.


IIRC Edge Pro's are pretty much a drop in for Edge/Lo Pro Edge routed guitars (not the other way around), but that's probably not the reason they're not using them, as already said.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 16, 2009)

Edge Pro and Edge 3 are direct drop ins. Edge Pro might fit in an Original Edge cavity, but all the rest don't and require a bit of routing. 

The Guitar Matrix - USEFUL DIAGRAMS THREAD


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 16, 2009)

^ that red one = OH. MY. GOD. WIN. That purple 7 is amazing, but the EMG's are terrible :-(


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 16, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not without some serious routing/finagling the Edge Pro is not a drop in replacement for the Lo-Pro, plus I think it's more of a matter of him being VERY used to the Lo-Pro, as he's used it for over two decades now on both his JEMs and UVs.
> 
> Plus, if you see how much he cares for his favorite guitars, you'd understand him not wanting to hack them up. Heck, he once fired a tech for switching pickups, and then made his who tour crew search a venues garbage for the discarded pickup. I think if he saw a tech taking a router to Evo he'd cry.



But that's not the point, I'm just saying that Lo Pros are still available to Ibanez artists.

Oh shit, they're 4XXX series, I better start saving now. The 7 is definately in my collection next year, EMGs be damned.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 16, 2009)

Andrewsonfire said:


>



 the purple one will be mine


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> the purple one will be mine


----------



## Zahs (Dec 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> the purple one will be mine





Xiphos68 said:


>


----------



## Jazzedout (Dec 17, 2009)

That RGA7 could easily be Buz's signature guitar. If it came with passives it could be named a Chris Broderick's sig. Really nice RGA7, although I don't like the EMGs...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed that it doesn't say "EMG" on those pickup housings?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 17, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Has anyone else noticed that it doesn't say "EMG" on those pickup housings?



On the 6, yes. And I didn't flinch. 

On the 7 however....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> On the 6, yes. And I didn't flinch.
> 
> On the 7 however....



If they're anything like the LoZ pickups in the current MII and MIJ RGAs, then they really aren't bad, and I actually prefer them to the "real" EMGs. They have more of that "passive" character like BOs.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 17, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If they're anything like the LoZ pickups in the current MII and MIJ RGAs, then they really aren't bad, and I actually prefer them to the "real" EMGs. They have more of that "passive" character like BOs.



Interesting. If that's the case, I'm pretty curious on their take on the 7 string and resulting sound. We can only hope.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2009)

Zahs said:


>


----------



## theV (Dec 17, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> so it kinda makes me feel a little left out when using a sig that I don't have an Original Edge.



Might be in for a pleasant surprise next year then


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2009)

theV said:


> Might be in for a pleasant surprise next year then



 OHMYGODAFRIDGALATORIX are you serious? If the edge comes back on Jem's and Js's I will shit in someone else's pants!


----------



## Loomer (Dec 17, 2009)

Andrewsonfire said:


>



Ah dang. That server must be raped right now. I wanna see the pic!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2009)

I can see it?


----------



## Loomer (Dec 17, 2009)

Weird, it's a red X here, and I don't have any firewall to speak of at work.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2009)

Well your not missing out on much, it's just a pic of 2 smoking hot naked chicks holding the two new RGAs and the RGAs don't cover up any of the naughty bits, and Petrucci is standing behind them fighting Godzilla.


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll take both the 6 and the 7-string RGA, thanks!

Bet they won't be cheap though. Need more money!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Dec 17, 2009)

lol, the bottom guitars look soo out of place with the RGA's... as if there not worthy in the same picture.


----------



## Nick (Dec 17, 2009)

matched flame maple headstock on the rga7 please?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 17, 2009)

That prestige RGA7 is beautiful. Shame it has passives, but I still wouldn't say no.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> OHMYGODAFRIDGALATORIX are you serious? If the edge comes back on Jem's and Js's I will shit in someone else's pants!



Yep.

NEW for 2010!! Ibanez Jem7v-WH JEM White Vai CASE(613 - eBay (item 200418985900 end time Dec-26-09 21:23:00 PST)


----------



## theV (Dec 17, 2009)

New Jem for 2010. More affordable than the 7VWH

Jem 505. Black/White, Maple board, Black dots, Edge trem, V7/S1/V8 pickups. 

Read it here first


----------



## Jazzedout (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone noticed on that Jem7VWH that the Edge trem doesn't have the "Licenced by Floyd Rose" below the fine tuners?
I really wonder what made Ibanez return to the original EDGE design... (although I admit that all my 6string Ibbys are EDGE trems and only my 7 strings are LoPros...)


----------



## Ironberry (Dec 17, 2009)

Jazzedout said:


> I really wonder what made Ibanez return to the original EDGE design...



I'd assume because the current JEMs have Edge Pro trems, which are for the most part being completely removed.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 17, 2009)

The Edge Pro is just a fantastic feeling, looking and playing trem... but I suppose the older styles are great in their own ways. I dunno, I basically just love all of the Lo-Profile trems Ibanez has, excluding the cheaper versions.

So, what you're telling us is that there's a new cheap Jem this year? Not Japanese made?


----------



## Zahs (Dec 17, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> So, what you're telling us is that there's a new cheap Jem this year? Not Japanese made?



Yeah, what is that malarkey all about?


----------



## theV (Dec 17, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> So, what you're telling us is that there's a new cheap Jem this year? Not Japanese made?


Its got a Jem Prestige neck, so im assuming its Jap. Just cheaped out on the pickups and inlays etc to keep it cheap. About &#8364;400 more than the 555, and &#8364;1150 less than the 7V. Specs on my blog.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 17, 2009)

^Sounds like a good move, actually. Even though I'd really love to see a vine on a maple board... what I'm most interested in is seeing the 2010 J-Customs. I hope its not just a repeat of last year's models, even though I've owned two of them and loved them dearly, haha.


----------



## Decipher (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, the original Edge..... That's awesome!


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 17, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> That prestige RGA7 is beautiful. Shame it has passives, but I still wouldn't say no.



I think the idea is to have passives in EMG-style housing, to keep things cheap and so no routing is needed for those who want to put EMGs/SD blackouts in.

All in all I reckon Ibanez is responding more and more to what the overall market likes in general. Of course plenty will disagree but in terms of general preferences and all. I think they're starting to catch up with the likes of ESP in that regard.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 17, 2009)

Original Edge? Sweet. It did happen to the RG 550 reissues and all of Paul Gilbert's reissues as well. 

Call me crazy but I seem to prefer the original Edge to a lo pro and Edge pro, but that's just me. Ultimately all great trems.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2009)

YES!!! THE EDGE IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RIDICULOUSLY USELESS POST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 17, 2009)

The Ibanez wiki ain't allowed to show any more stuff. 

Damn I'm so impatient!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2009)

A cheaper EGEN with natural maple finish? I'm gunna have to get this too.


----------



## Ironberry (Dec 17, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> A cheaper EGEN with natural maple finish? I'm gunna have to get this too.



Hell, that looks nicer than the regular Egen. If I get the the money together, that's mine, no matter how much I may dislike Dragonforce.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 17, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> A cheaper EGEN with natural maple finish? I'm gunna have to get this too.



I really wish they'd make a seven string EGEN. I don't like Dragonforce at all, but _DDDAAAYYYYMMMMNNN_ that is one sexy guitar


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 17, 2009)

That IS beautiful... the grip impression is much more bearable with the natural finish.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That IS beautiful... the grip impression is much more bearable with the natural finish.



To this, and all the above comments about this EGEN,  I'd love to put a prestige neck and an edge pro on it, would be awesome!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 17, 2009)

The grip ruins it for me...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That IS beautiful... the grip impression is much more bearable with the natural finish.


----------



## Zahs (Dec 17, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> The grip ruins it for me...


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't like the grip on the EGEN18 but I like that through the grip I see the nice mahogany that isn't stained, so it's now a plus.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 18, 2009)

Rep to whomever can find out about the new jem, and any news about UV's and PGM's!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 18, 2009)

Pewtershmit said:


> Rep to whomever can find out about the new jem, and any news about UV's and PGM's!



All I know is, new floral Jem (Maybe with a new trem idea), Edge Trem on Jems and JSs, Acoustic JSs (?), 25th anniversary UV, New Jem 505.


----------



## bram (Dec 18, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> That prestige RGA7 is beautiful. Shame it has passives, but I still wouldn't say no.


I think the LoZs in those RGAs are active pickups, but I could be wrong though.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 18, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> All I know is, new floral Jem (Maybe with a new trem idea), Edge Trem on Jems and JSs, Acoustic JSs (?), 25th anniversary UV, New Jem 505.



js2400 as well!


----------



## Senensis (Dec 18, 2009)

Look on Voo-du Blogspot: Ibanez Signature Models 2010

copy/pasting : 

*Jem 505* (New for 2010, significantly cheaper than Jem7V)
_Colour(s) - Black, White
Body - Basswood
Neck - Jem Prestige neck. Maple w/ maple fingerboard. 24 fret, black dot inlay
Trem - Edge (cosmo)
Pickups - V7/S1/V8 pickups_

*Jem 7V WH* (Same as 2009, except now with Edge trem)

*Jem 77V BK* (Same as 2009, except now with Edge trem)

*UV777P BK* (no change)

(i'm going to poo on the UV777P BK not changing in the sevenstring section, brb).


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 18, 2009)

Man if they changed the UV to Edge 7 I'd buy 2, that trem is my favourite anything in the world.


----------



## loktide (Dec 18, 2009)

what's so great about the Edge trem? i really can't understand the excitement


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 18, 2009)

loktide said:


> what's so great about the Edge trem? i really can't understand the excitement



I don't like the edge zero, Im apathetic about the edge pro on my 2570 and 1527, but I love the original edge and lo pro. Apparently a lot of people share my viewpoint lol


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 18, 2009)

Jzbass25 said:


> I don't like the edge zero, Im apathetic about the edge pro on my 2570 and 1527, but I love the original edge and lo pro. Apparently a lot of people share my viewpoint lol



Dude I think the majority of devote Ibanez users share your viewpoint, including me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 18, 2009)

bram said:


> I think the LoZs in those RGAs are active pickups, but I could be wrong though.



Yeah I mean to say actives man, got my words mixed up. My bad.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 18, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Dude I think the majority of devote Ibanez users share your viewpoint, including me.



I'm a devout Ibanez user and I love the Edge Zero. The thing is, people try to set it up like they would one of the older trems and it just doesn't work... also, if you want a fully floating trem, you have to destabilize the Zero Point system, in which case you get an amazingly functional full floating trem.


----------



## bram (Dec 18, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah I mean to say actives man, got my words mixed up. My bad.


I'm actually pretty curious about those pickups, tonal quality, etc. It's not going to be a cheap guitar (for Ibanez standards anyway) so I hope they don't screw it up, otherwise it's EMG/Blackout time.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 18, 2009)

Senensis said:


> Look on Voo-du Blogspot: Ibanez Signature Models 2010
> 
> copy/pasting :
> 
> ...




Isn't that basically a RG1550, with a jem neck profile, and an edge?


----------



## Jazzedout (Dec 19, 2009)

jl-austin said:


> Isn't that basically a RG1550, with a jem neck profile, and an edge?



+ the grip and lion's claw behind the trem, I guess...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2009)

jl-austin said:


> Isn't that basically a RG1550, with a jem neck profile, and an edge?



As far as actual "player specs" yes.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 20, 2009)

Look how un-red the Ikebe pic makes this RGA look,








jl-austin said:


> Isn't that basically a RG1550, with a jem neck profile, and an edge?



isnt a 1550 a jem without a lions claw and a monkey grip, vine inlay and edge?
Isn't a Jem in general just an RG with lions claw,vine inlay/pyramid inlay,monkey grip? This could go on for hours...


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 20, 2009)

loktide said:


> what's so great about the Edge trem? i really can't understand the excitement



The Edge and LoProEdge are the best trems Ibanez has had(shouldn't say made, because Gotoh does that part lol), IMO. 

Satch and Vai never embraced the new trems, so their sig models just got more accurate also.

As to the Jem/RG thing: The Jem had that body shape first, and the Roadstars were changed to it after the fact, which became the RG we know.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 20, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> The Edge and LoProEdge are the best trems Ibanez has had(shouldn't say made, because Gotoh does that part lol), IMO.
> 
> Satch and Vai never embraced the new trems, so their sig models just got more accurate also.
> 
> As to the Jem/RG thing: The Jem had that body shape first, and the Roadstars were changed to it after the fact, which became the RG we know.



 Although the Jem and RG were created in the same year, and I think it hasn't been confirmed which came first, or whether the body shape created the two ideas, if that makes sense. Like there was the body shape, and then they gave it to two new types of models (Jem/RG)


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 20, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Although the Jem and RG were created in the same year, and I think it hasn't been confirmed which came first, or whether the body shape created the two ideas, if that makes sense. Like there was the body shape, and then they gave it to two new types of models (Jem/RG)



The way it's always been told is that they designed it based on Vai's ideas/specs, and went through a couple different incarnations before the final shape. Either way, they announced the Jem in 1986 with that body style, while the "RG" models still sported the old Roadstar shape until 1987.

I'm fine with the RG being a "cheaper Jem", because I think the grip looks f'ing stupid. 

As for the no "Licensed under" stamp, the patent ran out for Floyd on the non-lowprofile trem. This is why Gotoh Floyds have "High Stability Tremolo System" there now. They don't have to pay licensing fees.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 20, 2009)

I understand about the differences between the RG and Jem, I have owned a TON of RG's, and 2 Jems. I realize the Jems are made to a higher standard (at least they were when I had my 2, I have not played one in about 10 years).

However, a Jem with maple fretboard and black dots? That seems very Un-Jem to me. I could see a maple fretboard and a black vine (which would look sweet), but dots? /shrug /whatever


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 20, 2009)

jl-austin said:


> I understand about the differences between the RG and Jem, I have owned a TON of RG's, and 2 Jems. I realize the Jems are made to a higher standard (at least they were when I had my 2, I have not played one in about 10 years).
> 
> However, a Jem with maple fretboard and black dots? That seems very Un-Jem to me. I could see a maple fretboard and a black vine (which would look sweet), but dots? /shrug /whatever



JEMs have had more than just Vines and Pyramids:














Their goal was to reduce cost, for that they had to cut out the Vine. 

Those were just production ones, here are some of Steve's:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 20, 2009)

DO WANT.



MaxOfMetal said:


>


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 20, 2009)

One of the new JS acoustics, I've never played the Euphoria so I don't know how nice this will be, as there's nothing else Ibanez makes in the same range, acoustic wise.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 20, 2009)

I've only heard good things about the Euphoria. Its not really my bag, though..


----------



## Miek (Dec 20, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> A cheaper EGEN with natural maple finish? I'm gunna have to get this too.



Yeah I'm going to need a price on this.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 20, 2009)

^ I noticed that the Edge 3 on the HLM model notes Herman Li special. I'm quite curious as to what the special mod is actually.


----------



## Jazzedout (Dec 21, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ I noticed that the Edge 3 on the HLM model notes Herman Li special. I'm quite curious as to what the special mod is actually.



My best bet would be locking studs...


----------



## ifklirarn (Dec 21, 2009)

Miek said:


> Yeah I'm going to need a price on this.



Sure that you really want it? ;D, I can tell ya.... well let's get on with it. On voo-du it says that 777 is the LIST price, which I can't be too sure if it is or not, but it's still kind of a bargain, think of it U.S. price, it's gonna go for like 600$ then. Lucky Americans... wish I lived there


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 21, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ I noticed that the Edge 3 on the HLM model notes Herman Li special. I'm quite curious as to what the special mod is actually.



Well the EZ Herman Li special has 2 less springs so this might only have 2 springs, or have less tight springs.


----------



## ifklirarn (Dec 21, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Well the EZ Herman Li special has 2 less springs so this might only have 2 springs, or have less tight springs.



Although this doesn't really make sense, since the EZ is built in a wholly different way, however you might be right since it does give it a smoother and looser feel, and that because Herman prefers that.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 21, 2009)

ifklirarn said:


> Although this doesn't really make sense, since the EZ is built in a wholly different way, however you might be right since it does give it a smoother and looser feel, and that because Herman prefers that.



Not really, it still uses Knife edges and springs.


----------



## ifklirarn (Dec 21, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Not really, it still uses Knife edges and springs.



True.. but the EZ has got 2 different types of springs, but since his doesn't have the small springs I guess that the other 2 are normal size ones that are the same kind that's in the Edge III and the rest of all tremolos.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 21, 2009)

ifklirarn said:


> True.. but the EZ has got 2 different types of springs, but since his doesn't have the small springs I guess that the other 2 are normal size ones that are the same kind that's in the Edge III and the rest of all tremolos.



They could be slightly different, but yeah the Herman Li special doesn't really make sense on the EZ because I don't know anyone that keeps the ZPS on their EZ equipped guitars anyway.


----------



## ifklirarn (Dec 21, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> They could be slightly different, but yeah the Herman Li special doesn't really make sense on the EZ because I don't know anyone that keeps the ZPS on their EZ equipped guitars anyway.



Exactly, it's kinda unnecassary to have lesser cavity without the ZPS, that's even lazy, on that guitar it should've even been better with a normal spring setting rather then the ZPS setting but without the ZPS.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 21, 2009)

ifklirarn said:


> Exactly, it's kinda unnecassary to have lesser cavity without the ZPS, that's even lazy, on that guitar it should've even been better with a normal spring setting rather then the ZPS setting but without the ZPS.



Well I think the 2 spring setup wouldnt work on the way Ibanez usually has the springs set up, I think the EZ/ZR ones are tighter.


----------



## ifklirarn (Dec 21, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Well I think the 2 spring setup wouldnt work on the way Ibanez usually has the springs set up, I think the EZ/ZR ones are tighter.



Ah okay, didn't know


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 21, 2009)

Where are the darn flarn basses?


----------



## Miek (Dec 21, 2009)

ifklirarn said:


> Sure that you really want it? ;D, I can tell ya.... well let's get on with it. On voo-du it says that 777 is the LIST price, which I can't be too sure if it is or not, but it's still kind of a bargain, think of it U.S. price, it's gonna go for like 600$ then. Lucky Americans... wish I lived there



I'm a bigass S540 nut, so this is right up my alley for another guitar to have around. Natural flame? Fuck yes I want this shit.


----------



## ifklirarn (Dec 21, 2009)

Miek said:


> I'm a bigass S540 nut, so this is right up my alley for another guitar to have around. Natural flame? Fuck yes I want this shit.



Dude, what I said was a joke xD, OFR swap and then you're ready to roll


----------



## theV (Dec 21, 2009)

ifklirarn said:


> Sure that you really want it? ;D, I can tell ya.... well let's get on with it. On voo-du it says that &#8364;777 is the LIST price, which I can't be too sure if it is or not,


European list price of the EGEN8 is definitely &#8364;777. Which is coincidentally the exact list price of the ICT700 in 2009. So if you want to have a guess at street price, just see what you can buy an ICT for currently. 

Probably &#8364;700 in Europe and $800 in the US.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 30, 2009)

anyone of these Ibby´s has not been posted yet?? I don´t want to post pics, because I don´t want to do a useless repost.
ibanez-2010-models-


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1795595 said:


> anyone of these Ibby´s has not been posted yet?? I don´t want to post pics, because I don´t want to do a useless repost.
> ibanez-2010-models-



Yep, those are all known. Thanks though!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks odd at first, but I'm really liking it a lot. Interesting that the Pro Track has the sound that convinced Joe to have 24 frets too. 






That also looks great in white.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 2, 2010)

Well now after seeing the 505 I'll have to get that as well as the UV, I've been waiting for a 7vwh with cosmo black hardware that wasn't a 555, a fretboard replacement and new pickups and I'll be good to go.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 7, 2010)

An RGD showed up from a seller on Ebay... Ibanez RGD320MGS Metallic Gray Sunburst RGD - eBay (item 300384767886 end time Feb-06-10 14:21:52 PST)

I don't wanna promote Ebay or anything but this is the first I've seen one for sale, anywhere in the states.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2010)

User01 said:


> wow, you're a bit of a baby arent you? why is a new truss rod cover even an issue for you?
> you can still take the truss rod cover off if you dont want it...
> 
> jeez, your like a fussy kid



Hahaha that's coming from you!


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 22, 2010)

Mmmmm I'm hoping there will be a 7 string destroyer....

Maybe next year....


----------

